
Test for Machine Consciousness Has an Audience Problem - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/this-test-for-machine-consciousness-has-an-audience-problem
======
elil17
This proposal seems to test whether an AI has a human-like consciousness,
while ignoring the possibility that an AI has an experience of its own self
that is really different from our own.

The article seems to have forgotten that the Turing Test isn’t really a test,
but a tautology: Turing was saying that if a machine can converse like a
human, then it _is_ intelligent, because the most fundamental aspect of human
intelligence is our ability to communicate.

~~~
braindead_in
How can machine consciousness cannot be different from human consciousness?
How can we say that when we cannot even define consciousness.

~~~
ncmncm
Exactly. You cannot create a convincing test for what you cannot define.

So, this proposed test is just a thought experiment demonstrating the
pointlessness of the question. At least I hope that was the intent. If they
really thought they had something, that would just be sad.

